# BD-2 Mods



## JamieJ (May 24, 2021)

If there are any recommend mods - let me know.


----------



## Flying (May 24, 2021)

A great place to start would be here: https://www.amazon.com/Modify-Blues...ywords=wampler&qid=1621861405&s=books&sr=1-10

But isn't it best to decide what you like and don't like about a pedal before modding it. With the TS people wanted more bass, so they modded them.


----------



## JamieJ (May 25, 2021)

Flying said:


> A great place to start would be here: https://www.amazon.com/Modify-Blues...ywords=wampler&qid=1621861405&s=books&sr=1-10
> 
> But isn't it best to decide what you like and don't like about a pedal before modding it. With the TS people wanted more bass, so they modded them.


Thanks for this. I’ll check that book out.

In truth, I’m not sure what I want to change with it. I just know it’s not 100% for me. If I mod it and still feel that way, I can then take it off my board. Also partly, it’s just because I like messing about with stuff and want to tinker.


----------



## fig (May 25, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Thanks for this. I’ll check that book out.
> 
> In truth, I’m not sure what I want to change with it. I just know it’s not 100% for me. If I mod it and still feel that way, I can then take it off my board. Also partly, it’s just because I like messing about with stuff and want to tinker.


You are not alone. I have a BD-2W that rarely sees any use.....although it did pose naked for another thread....so not COMPLETELY useless I suppose.


----------



## Flying (May 25, 2021)

How old is your BD-2? They changed to surface mount boards some years ago which will make modding it harder.


----------



## JamieJ (May 25, 2021)

I think it’s from 2015 so still through hole thankfully.


----------



## Barry (May 25, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I think it’s from 2015 so still through hole thankfully.


When I get home later, I’ll check and see if I still have a spread sheet on some mods I studied years ago


----------



## JamieJ (May 25, 2021)

Barry said:


> When I get home later, I’ll check and see if I still have a spread sheet on some mods I studied years ago


Thanks @Barry!


----------



## Flying (May 25, 2021)

Keeley "Phat Mod" BD-2 | Building John Mayer's Tone
					

The pedal mod that started it all for me! Back in 2009 or so, I started my guitar tone quest. I only had a Keeley Katana and I my wallet hurt from that investment at the time.  I quickly realized I should get some dirt too and I knew John Mayer used a Keeley modded BD-2 on the Trio album (which...




					www.thetonegeek.com


----------



## Feral Feline (May 31, 2021)

Keep the Base-line. Ie whatever mods you do, make it switchable back to stock (sound only! Drill whatever holes you need for switches/knobs etc.)

Keeping the base-line intact will help you if you find yourself going in the wrong direction with any mod(s), get back to ground zero regroup and attack it again from another angle.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 2, 2021)

I like to try out mods on a breadboard first.  That way I don't end up trashing the original PCB.  I have my sights set on the Blues Driver, it's gonna be my next breadboard project.  Lotta places to tweak the freq response and distortion characteristics.



fig said:


> You are not alone. I have a BD-2W that rarely sees any use.....although it did pose naked for another thread....so not COMPLETELY useless I suppose.


Hey Fig, can you point me to that other thread?  I'm curious to know what's different in the Waza version.


----------



## fig (Jun 2, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I like to try out mods on a breadboard first.  That way I don't end up trashing the original PCB.  I have my sights set on the Blues Driver, it's gonna be my next breadboard project.  Lotta places to tweak the freq response and distortion characteristics.
> 
> 
> Hey Fig, can you point me to that other thread?  I'm curious to know what's different in the Waza version.


Yep but the pic just showed the solder-side...I'll dissect it and take some nice shots.

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/its-fiiiine-dont-worry-itll-fit.6610/post-56404


----------



## fig (Jun 10, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Hey Fig, can you point me to that other thread?  I'm curious to know what's different in the Waza version.


As promised, sorry for the Delay...er...wait this is a Blues Driver. 
Let me know if you need more or better pics, voltages, etc. It will be "airing out".


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 10, 2021)

Intense.  All of those SMD parts make the film caps look like giants!  That board is over-the-top complicated.  Robert (Mr. PedalPCB) sent me a schematic for one last week.  That S/C switch does a whole bunch of stuff throughout the circuit.  I started messing with an idea for a BD-2 mod.  I need to clear off the other half of the breadboard so I can build a stock BD-2 for comparison.  What I have sounds good, but I have no clue how it compares to a stock BD-2.

Thanks for the pix.


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2021)

I'd love to see that breadboard when done...any chance?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 11, 2021)

I'll share the schematic when it's done baking.  One thing I'm experimenting with is the tone-shaping network after the 1st stage (C9, C11, C12, R14, R16-R18).  It's more-or-less a hard-wired Fender tone stack.  I replaced R16-R18 with pots to see there is any advantage to making the tone shaping variable.  One of the things the S/C switch does is alter that tone-shaping network.  I also split the ganged DRIVE pot into two separate pots.


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2021)

It could use a touch of mid-boost imho...
edit: scratch that thought...it's just my personal preferences. The pedal has a ton of clean boost on tap. The tone knob is meh..but between the guitar and amp it does a fair enough job. Where it and I part ways is the fittingly the breakup, Others would love it, whereas I like it more _defined_. It's a killer boost sho nuff.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 11, 2021)

Once more, in English, please.


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2021)

It's a fine pedal. 😁


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 4, 2021)

My conclusion so far is the BD-2 works pretty damned well in stock form.  I obtained a schematic for the BD-2w and a friend loaned me his BD-2w.  The S/C switch changes the tone shaping in four places in the circuit.   I'll get back to the group after I spend some time listening to the BD-2w.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 5, 2021)

@JamieJ did you ever mod your blues driver or did you leave it stock?


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 5, 2021)

Not yet. I’m waiting to see if a few other boards come back into stock before I do a big Tayda order which will have these modded parts in it. I will do a build report when it’s done.


----------

